# Lower burr carrier removal



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 5505
View attachment 5506


Having performed this exercise screwing three pins down alternately I find it gouges/raises burs on the bearing cover plate /sweeper plate which is very soft aluminium. If left these burrs catch and nick the sweeper arms on the sweeper arms under the burr carrier and may also contribute to static build up.

The burrs can be removed with a very fine file or some wet and dry paper on a flat surface (with a little water washup liquid as lubricant)

The other disadvantage using three pins turned alternately is that it is easy to distort the lower burr carrier if one pin is turned more than the others. This can lead to burrs touching at/ in/ one place when rotating to find touch position for re setting.

An alternative removal method is to obtain 3 pins of correct thread about 60 mm long one nut and bolt ,a small piece of metal plate slightly larger than the burr carrier. Drill 3 holes in the plate equal to the spacing of holes in carrier , clearance for bolts. For the centre hole you can drill and tap a thread OR drill a hole to clear your bolt and use a nut on the under side of the plate.

Slacken off carrier centre bolt but leave in place. Insert pins through plate into carrier holes (EQUALLY). Screw in centre bolt and use this to evenly extract the burr carrier. NB If using nut and bolt hold nut on underside of plate with second spanner.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Frank,

Am I getting the right picture of this in my head - kind of like a hub puller type arrangement?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is exactly it. I will see if I can post a photo







( Same as a Mini clutch puller)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You can do the same trick as you 1st mentioned with an RR55 using the screws from the adjustment collar as they fit into the holes on the lower burr carrier and are plenty long enough to "jack" the carrier up far enough to be able to remove it with your fingers, but there are no sweepers under the carrier as it sits very low in the the burr chamber almost flush to the floor and the sweepers are integral to the upper part of the lower burr carrier. I'll do some pictures when I get round to changing my burrs.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any chance we can get the attachments in the first post back up? I'm not able to see the photos.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sure Frank can re upload the picture. I tried making a Burr puller like Franks, but it wasn't very successful as the steel I used just deformed as I tried to pull the burr off. The steel was about 1-1.5mm thick and I couldn't bend it by hand.

I've found the easiest and quickest method is to simply blast the carrier with a heat gun (used for paint stripping) for 10 seconds or so. This causes the carrier to expand slightly and it simply them pops off. Be careful when handling the carrier as its hot so protect your fingers


----------

